# Jamie's 90gal Journal



## FishyBusiness (Sep 30, 2008)

Well I have to start somewhere, I am currently setting up my first planted tank at home, I do not have any water in the tank at the moment but I thought I would start my journal now.

Specs.

3x2x2 Tank
Filtration - Sump System using Seachem Matrix, Purigen and Bio balls
CO2 - PH/ORP controller 
Substrate - a mix of Laterite and gravel with an under-gravel heater and plenum 
Light - 8 bank 3ft T5
UV Sterilizer

My plan is to have the log covered in moss and low growing anubias. I am also intending on having the front of the tank with some kind of lawn (for lack of better words).

I will be posting pictures as I progress, in a couple of days I expect to have everything and ready to put water in it, I would be happy to get peoples feedback on ideas for scapeing.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Did you make your background?


----------



## FishyBusiness (Sep 30, 2008)

No, I own a retail aquarium and one of our suppliers makes them - http://www.universalhabitats.com.au/

It is personal option, some people hate the 3D backgrounds I personally love them I think it adds some real character, but I normally only use them in cichlid tanks or tanks that are not planted heavily. But I guess we will see what they look like in a heavily planted tank soon.

Jamie


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I like the ones that look like tree roots. I think they look very natural. The only thing is that they take up so much room in the tank that means less plants. I need a much room for the plants as I can get! ;D


----------



## simplefin (Dec 20, 2007)

While im personally not partial to 3D backgrounds, for some reason this one looks nice. keep us updated with your progress. would love to see it as it progresses!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm very interested in how this comes along! I've seen a background like that in a planted tank (in a book) and they really did a nice job blending it into the planted scape. It had an "abandoned rock quarry" look to it and was very tastefully done. I'll definitely be keeping my eye on this! 

I love the log. It'll be like a playground for your fish. Is it hollow all the way through? 

-Dave


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Dave, 

You stole the question right out of me. I was going to ask if the stump was hollow also. 

Anyway, a very nice tank setup, Jamie. Curious to see how the development goes. 

Good Luck.

regards,
Ravi


----------



## FishyBusiness (Sep 30, 2008)

Thank You everyone, 

Yes the wood is hollow all the way through, I have been lucky enough to get some amazing bits of wood from my suppliers in the last couple of weeks, I will get some photo's up here soon of the other bits sadly they were a little large for a planted tank.

I will be filling the tank this weekend, I can not wait.

Jamie


----------



## FishyBusiness (Sep 30, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> I like the ones that look like tree roots. I think they look very natural. The only thing is that they take up so much room in the tank that means less plants. I need a much room for the plants as I can get! ;D


I must admit this was the main reason I went a 2ft wide tank, surprisingly the one I installed in this tank did not take up much room and it covered the drop off quite nicely, you might be able to see my return pipe popping out the background as well. They are not the easiest things to install but they really cover up all those up unsightly things you want covered, like the drop off and return pipes.

I also love the tree root ones, I have installed a few of those for clients, but it would be very hard to plant because those backgrounds take up A LOT of space, but look amazing in cichlid tanks.

Jamie


----------



## FishyBusiness (Sep 30, 2008)

Sadly no real update, I filled the tank last night and my plumbing leaked (sadly that was my fault) and the log although it had been soaking for over 3 months in the pond out the back of the shop it started to float. I will up load more photos when everything is sorted.

I have decided to go a Riccia and hair grass foreground, which will be a challenge in every way hahaha, but I think it looks amazing.

anyhow I will try and update in a couple of weeks

Jamie


----------



## FishyBusiness (Sep 30, 2008)

Very geeky of me but I started a blog to talk about my tank, I will be updating here more when I start getting plants into the tank.

http://allthatfishybusiness.blogspot.com/

See you in a couple of weeks

Jamie


----------



## matt1045 (Oct 11, 2008)

i really like the background. You don't see that very much.


----------

